

Suggest HN: These Functions Don't Exist Yet - cdvonstinkpot

While launching a Wordpress site, I&#x27;ve discovered there are currently no plugins to provide the following functionality- an opportunity for someone to code it up:<p>a) A TOR browser embed-able in a normal webpage. To provide TOR site access through something like a frame maybe.<p>b) A way for registered users of the &#x27;bbPress&#x27;-plugin provided user forums to tip each other in bitcoin.<p>I can&#x27;t imagine I&#x27;d be the only one wanting to use such things...
======
teenageSec
[https://tor2web.org/](https://tor2web.org/)

------
BjoernKW
Why would anyone need a)? Maybe, I'm just not in the market for this but I
don't see the use case for this.

